# Why Not Adopt A Bunny?



## Pipp (Nov 8, 2007)

_click here for a link to thesuburban.com and the following story:_

Why Not Adopt A Bunny?

By Kathryn E. Lane, The Suburban








Photo by Kathryn E. Lane, The Suburban 

*Snowball is one of many rabbits up for adoption at Quebec Rabbit Rescue.* 


It is hard to resist the appeal of bunnies in childrenâs literature. Beatrix Potterâs Peter Rabbit readily evokes the warm fuzzies in our inner child, but many people are disappointed to learn that rabbits rarely conform to their cute-and-cuddly stereotype.âRabbits are the third most popular house pet after dogs and cats, yet most people know next to nothing about them,â says Kathleen Logan. She is the founder of Quebec Rabbit Rescue, a non-profit organization run entirely by volunteers. 

Quebec Rabbit Rescue is the provinceâs only dedicated rabbit rescue organization, and it has been chosen to receive an award from the International Fund for Animal Welfare.Quebec Rabbit Rescue has declared November as White Rabbit Awareness Month, and is hosting âWhite Bunnies Rock,â on Nov. 10 and 11, to educate the public about rabbits as pets, and to debunk the myths about bunnies. 

Snowball, who was born at QRR, is poster bunny for the two-day adoption bonanza, and has still not been adopted because she is white.It is unfair to generalize when it comes to associating certain characteristics with the various breeds. Each rabbit has its own personality, likes and dislikes.âMost people favour certain breeds and colours,â says Logan, âso the âplainâ bunnies â black rabbits with big ears, large brown or grey bunnies and white rabbits with red eyes â regularly get overlooked for adoption.âIt is more fruitful to read the individual rabbit and get to know the soul behind the face â gentle rabbits have gentle faces, worriers look worried and mellow rabbits lounge about any old way. 

And contrary to popular Easter-time hype, rabbits are rarely a good choice for children. Nevertheless, rabbits do make good house pets as they are quiet and can learn near-perfect litterbox habits. They are fun to watch and like having their foreheads and ears stroked if you get down on the floor with them. Proper treatment of rabbits will yield wonderful results, and with proper care, including spaying and neutering, they can live up to 10 years and more.

Rabbits are fundamentally different from dogs and cats, however, in that they are prey animals and not predators. Prey animals do not like being picked up because being lifted into the air is similar to the feeling of being caught by a predator. Prey animals are naturally cautious so itâs best not to make them feel threatened.âRabbits also chew and dig by nature,â says Logan, âwhich is not a reason to give up your rabbit since you can rabbit-proof your home. 

Many households have free-range bunnies, and some rabbits live in large enclosures during the day but are free all evening when the family is home.âBefore QRR adopts out a bunny they do a major educational campaign. âWe want our adopters to keep their bunny, not return it a few weeks later because they were unprepared,â adds Logan, who has had rabbits herself for more than 10 years.âMy first rabbit came to me in a fateful way,â she says. âI was driving home in the dark in the middle of winter and suddenly in the beams of my headlamps I saw a little black-and-white rabbit. I got out and she actually came to me instead of running away.... The rest is history, she was my little girl from then on.â

Logan says she went on to volunteer as a foster parent for a rabbit rescue group while she was in Ontario, and when she returned to Montreal, got involved with a club of bunny owners.âWe were all aware of the large numbers of rabbits being euthanized by a local shelter and wanted to make a difference. Finally I decided I had to start a rescue. I didnât want to â I had to!âAlice was considering her options when a White Rabbit with pink eyes ran by and disappeared down a rabbit hole. She followed him, and so began Aliceâs Adventures in Wonderland. 

Are you up for an adventure with a rabbit? Snowball and her pals at Quebec Rabbit Rescue hope so._White Bunnies Rock is being held in collaboration with GlobalâPitou, Minou et compagnons located in Plaza Pointe Claire, corner Hwy 20 and St. Johnâs Blvd. For more information about QRR, visit http://www.secourslapins.org._ 


2007-11-07 12:25:26


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 28, 2007)

Just got to reading this great education piece. Thanks for linking, Pipp.


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh too bad I missed this too. I could've spread the word to my friends and family. They live right around that area!


----------

